# October Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

October is here and it's time for a new contest.
In the spirit of Halloween stsmark has picked a fun theme,
*You want me to wear what?*


Entries will be accepted until Thursday, October 20th.
Please, one entry per membership.

Members must have 25 posts *(when the contest closes)* for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll. Past winners in* this calendar year *are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics anyway.

Here's an example pic from stsmark.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan. This was actually my costume.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Abby & Penny not amused.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

'Debs, you are quite the JOKER if you think I'm wearing this!'


----------



## roxygold (Apr 6, 2014)

Put one more costume on me, and I'll turn you into a frog!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

😬😬😬


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Not a gold, so not eligible, but I love this picture of my late great Great Pyrenees, Sir Moose as a 
"fisher-dog" on Halloween. He was so good about wearing these sung glasses and my fishing ht.


----------



## Brinkley12 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Heres Billie the Captain of the 2022 Quidditch Team


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis likes to dress up (or at least tolerates it). I give you two. I can't pick a favorite so use whatever pops up first!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

October is here and it's time for a new contest.
In the spirit of Halloween stsmark has picked a fun theme,
*You want me to wear what?*


Entries will be accepted until Thursday, October 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

October is here and it's time for a new contest.
In the spirit of Halloween stsmark has picked a fun theme,
*You want me to wear what?*


Entries will be accepted until Thursday, October 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only a couple of days left to enter into the October contest, *You want me to wear what?* 


Entries will be accepted until Thursday, October 20th.
Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

In the spirit of Halloween stsmark has picked a fun theme,
*You want me to wear what?*


Get your entry in before the contest closes tomorrow!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Scary huh?


----------

